
Hollywood Revisits Battle of Midway–With Backing from China - onetimemanytime
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hollywood-revisits-battle-of-midwaywith-backing-from-china-11573214401?mod=rsswn
======
onetimemanytime
_Mr. Luo, the Starlight CEO, said his company was drawn to a war film that
would show “how the Chinese people suffered.” A note at the end of “Midway”
acknowledges that some 250,000 Chinese were killed by Japanese forces in a
campaign launched in retaliation to the raids...“We want to use Hollywood
stories to tell the Chinese story to everyone in the world,” Mr. Luo said. "_

